# Lazy V...?



## ryanothebeach (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey All

This is more a comment than a question but after reading loads about V's it took me a while to commit to getting one, because of the horror stories about how much activity they require and how destructive they can be if they don't get it.

Well, either that's over-hyped or I got a Lazy V.... 4 months old, she'll sleep till noon then a 20 min walk, she lazes around till 5 for another 20 min walk and in bed by 9. Doesn't chew up the place, quite obedient actually, told once what is and isn't her's to chew and that's all that's needed so far.
Not sure if it's her age... but I'm surprised, I was ready for spending hours running her in the park.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Give her time, she's probably just warming up. They do a lot of growing and developing as puppies so they have periods where they are relatively calm. 
One question regarding this: What are you feeding her? The type of kibble can often have an effect on their energy levels (plus overall development.)


----------



## ryanothebeach (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey marathonman

I'm not complaining ... she's active enough when we are out for a walk, she runs back and fourth and likes pointing & chasing geese (even though they are much bigger than her).
I'm feeding her Orijen puppy large breed, she is pretty lean so I feed her an egg and a chicken neck now and again.
Nothing wrong with her appetite or digestive system, She certainly seems healthy and happy, just not nearly as active as I expected.
I guess time will tell...


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Maybe you just got a lower-energy pup? 

I'm currently dog-sitting for a friend of mine. Reno is a 5-year old Vizsla that my friends picked up from Hungary while they were traveling there. I have to admit......this is my first experience living with a V and he is SOOOOOOO much more calm than I had imagined in my head. I think sometimes our imaginations can get the best of us. In the mornings I take him for a quick 20 minute walk because he really doesn't get much out of on-leash walks in terms of exercise....but he does his business and gets out for some air. He's then alone in my place (not in his crate) for 4 hours. I pop home, we go for another 20 minute walk. Back to work........and then come home 4 hours later and we spend the rest of the night together. An hour to 1-1/2 hours at the dog park and he's satisfied. He is a dream to take care of. He doesn't get into ANY trouble while he's at home alone. When I get home he has to greet me with a tennis ball in his mouth and some serious butt wagging.....and that's it. No barking, no jumping, etc.

Don't get me wrong, when out on the trails, he could run and sniff for hours, but once back at the house he's perfectly content to lay beside me and get a head scratch every now and again.

I hope my dog turns out to be as well-behaved as this dog.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

At 2 1/2 Kauzy no longer gets the zoomies and he tends to be lazy when err in the house. But on the flip side he can work a hunt for 8 hours and drag my ads up and down a mountainside.

I recently got a pair of rollerblades because I needed a low impact exercise to nurse a bad knee. I was finally able to tire him out after a high speed 3 mile ride, but he was pulling me along for the first 2 miles. It was the first time I could keep up with him at a full pace for a long distance. He pounded out 2 x 4 minute miles like it was nothing


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't know if I'd call our guys lazy, but Dexter sure knows how to relax!


----------

